# Meyer Snow Plow will not angle left



## razzano

I have tried replacing C-Valve and Coulpings, still only goes up/down and to the right.
Can someone tell me what the resistance is when checking the coils on the C valve?


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1408708 said:


> I have tried replacing C-Valve and Coulpings, still only goes up/down and to the right.
> Can someone tell me what the resistance is when checking the coils on the C valve?


What pump and controller? Left should be default, meaning that the motor runs and none of the valves are activated. Check your pilot check valve. This is under the hex bolt on top of the PA block, it should move up and freely. Also there is a allen socket bolt directly under this bolt. This is where the ball and spring are located for the pilot check valve.

EDIT

Forgot to ask the basics, Does the motor run when you press left? Does the plow do anything when pressed left?


----------



## razzano

Thanks Kimber750
It is a E-47 with a joy stick controller. I had the pump tested on a bench and was told the pump was fine and told to replace the couplings. Which I did but still will not go to the left.
Don't know what to do.


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1408729 said:


> Thanks Kimber750
> It is a E-47 with a joy stick controller. I had the pump tested on a bench and was told the pump was fine and told to replace the couplings. Which I did but still will not go to the left.
> Don't know what to do.


Does it do anything when you press left? Did the test bench have the angle rams on it? If you connect the hoses together on the rams can you angle the plow by hand? With hoses connected to pump can you angle the plow? Just need a lot more info.


----------



## razzano

No problem asking for more info... When toggling switch to go left it seems it still trys to go right. I did try hooking hoses together and tried move plow by hand. It is very hard and cand only angle it to the left with a lot of force. I'm working on it alone and can't check solinoid for magnetism. Did try to see if I was getting voltage to coil but it seemed jumpy. Not a straight 12 volts that is what I would have thought. Can there be something wrong with power, even thou it goes Up/Down and to the right? That is also why I was asking about coil resistance, could I have a short or open Coil?


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1408769 said:


> No problem asking for more info... When toggling switch to go left it seems it still trys to go right. I did try hooking hoses together and tried move plow by hand. It is very hard and cand only angle it to the left with a lot of force. I'm working on it alone and can't check solinoid for magnetism. Did try to see if I was getting voltage to coil but it seemed jumpy. Not a straight 12 volts that is what I would have thought. Can there be something wrong with power, even thou it goes Up/Down and to the right? That is also why I was asking about coil resistance, could I have a short or open Coil?


C coil should have NO power when trying to go left. Try this, unhook the green wire and try to angle left.


----------



## razzano

I disconnected green wire and it still was angling right (Plows angles to passenger side).
I also tried swapping Red and Green wires and plow drove up when switch toggled to right but only heard motor running when toggled switch for plow to go left,


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1408835 said:


> I disconnected green wire and it still was angling right (Plows angles to passenger side).
> I also tried swapping Red and Green wires and plow drove up when switch toggled to right but only heard motor running when toggled switch for plow to go left,


Does the drivers side hose have pressure on it after you try to angle right. Still thinking your pilot check valve is damaged. Only other thought is your hoses are backwards and C coil is not working. Since we know the B coil (red wire) is working try putting the B coil on the C valve, hook the red coil wire to the green truck side. If the C coil is bad it should angle both ways now.

Another thing you can do is unhook the wires to the plow motor and use something hold the toggle right to make sure you have power coming thru the green wire to the pump. Just be sure to unhook the plow motor.


----------



## razzano

Yes the driver side hose is under pressure. I swapped B and C coils and connected Red wire to Green and it still only wanted to angle to the right ?????


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1408893 said:


> Yes the driver side hose is under pressure. I swapped B and C coils and connected Red wire to Green and it still only wanted to angle to the right ?????


You try testing for power yet. Just remember to unhook the power form the pump motor first.


----------



## razzano

No I haven't yet, will try your suggestion tomorrow Thanks


----------



## Buchananj

check for debris in the system that happened to me last year i had about 90% black sludge and only 10% real fluid so i cleaned to filters and flushed to lines and it worked like new


----------



## razzano

I had a chance today to connect the two lines from left and right RAMs together and tried to push the plow by hand and with a lot of force got it to move to the left about half way to the left and could not push it to where the left RAM would compress. Could there be something with the RAMs and if so what can I do to test them? Can it be air locked where the fluid just won't travel from one side to the other?


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1409978 said:


> I had a chance today to connect the two lines from left and right RAMs together and tried to push the plow by hand and with a lot of force got it to move to the left about half way to the left and could not push it to where the left RAM would compress. Could there be something with the RAMs and if so what can I do to test them? Can it be air locked where the fluid just won't travel from one side to the other?


How do your rams look. Pitted? This will still not cause the plow to angle right when pressed left. Have you had this plow for awhile or is it new to you?


----------



## razzano

Yes the right Ram is Pitted of what I can see of it ( part that is extended) Left Ram which is fully extended looks very good. *Are you saying that the Rams are not the issue with it not angling to the left? * One other thing I did was disconnected harness fron Joy stick and jumpered power in the harness between power and motor. Thinking the joy stick may have been energizing the coils when trying to angle left. (Angling left no solinoid is to be energized) and still it would not angle left. This would eliminate the joy stick as the issue.
Had the Plow for a few years, it is used for our road association and there are a few people that use it to plow our road. It was working last winter But for some reason as failed after sitting for a few months.


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1410022 said:


> Yes the right Ram is Pitted of what I can see of it ( part that is extended) Left Ram which is fully extended looks very good. *Are you saying that the Rams are not the issue with it not angling to the left? * One other thing I did was disconnected harness fron Joy stick and jumpered power in the harness between power and motor. Thinking the joy stick may have been energizing the coils when trying to angle left. (Angling left no solinoid is to be energized) and still it would not angle left. This would eliminate the joy stick as the issue.
> Had the Plow for a few years, it is used for our road association and there are a few people that use it to plow our road. It was working last winter But for some reason as failed after sitting for a few months.


So there is no way the hoses have been switched. Starting run out of ideas.

The rams should have nothing to do with the plow not going left when you want it to. Now if it did not move at all the rams could be the issue. Will need some time to think about what else to check.


----------



## razzano

Definitely mindboggaling One thing that seem strange was the hose with the pressure on it when I disconnect it and can't reconnect it till I relieve the pressure by pushing in the coupling pin the fluid is foamy. What would cause that?


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1410093 said:


> Definitely mindboggaling One thing that seem strange was the hose with the pressure on it when I disconnect it and can't reconnect it till I relieve the pressure by pushing in the coupling pin the fluid is foamy. What would cause that?


Air, most likely from when you changed the couplers.

I was thinking your angle hoses were hooked up backwards making the plow go right instead of the default left and you had a bad coil or controller, therefor not activating the C valve to go left. Until you can check for magnetism and power at the C coil I just don't know where else to go from here.

Guess I could go look at my Meyer just to be sure hoses are on the correct sides.


----------



## kimber750

...........


----------



## razzano

Looking at your picture I am now not sure how my hoses are hooked up. They may be reversed. But that would only cause the Plow to angle left when the control switch is pushed right and visa versa. It was working last season, I don't believe the hoses were reversed between then and now. But do you feel that having the hoses reversed would cause the plow to only angle to the right (Passenger side) only?


----------



## Buchananj

The air in the line is probably a problem as well... As for the pressure in the line I strongly suggest removing all the coils and filters and flush the ram hoses, use compressed air to flush out the coil block then when you fill it back up put fluid into the cool holes to prevent cavitation.


----------



## t-sig

When you couple the hoses from the left ram to the right ram, you should be able to swing the plow left and right by hand with a minimal amount of effort. If you can't, something is wrong with a ram, coupler, or hose. It could be a piece of junk moving around in the ram or hose and plugging up the line. Take the hoses off completely from the ram and push the plow left and right by hand. If it moves easy, you know the problem is a coupler or hose. You will splash oil around, but, you will have narrowed down the problem.


----------



## redoak

A couple of years ago an old plow I had acted the same way. It turned out that the sintered iron packing ring inside the angle cylinder broke int pieces and jammed the ram inside the cylinder. Had to replace the cylinder. Good luck.


----------



## wsmm

*Check your crossover valve*

You may have a damaged cross over valve. Its under the acorn nut on the housing that holds the valves and coils. Had mine go on my other plow vehicle and this is what I experienced.

good luck,
Bill


----------



## kimber750

razzano;1410464 said:


> Looking at your picture I am now not sure how my hoses are hooked up. They may be reversed. But that would only cause the Plow to angle left when the control switch is pushed right and visa versa. It was working last season, I don't believe the hoses were reversed between then and now. But do you feel that having the hoses reversed would cause the plow to only angle to the right (Passenger side) only?


Only suggesting the hoses are crossed since the plow will only go right, this is odd because the E47 is a left default pump. This means only the motor runs to go left. Where as to go right you need the motor, C coil to be energized and the C valve to be working properly. My thought is that when you replaced the couplers they may have gotten switched. And that you have a bad C coil or controller. Since you said you replaced the C valve already I am assuming the C valve is fine.

It is still not normal that you can not angle the blade by hand when the hoses are connected together. This could be as simple as the sector and A frame binding or could be a problem in one of the angling rams.

Crossover relief valve could be a possible suspect but it is more common that the plow will not angle at all when the crossover is damaged. This is because when the crossover is damaged it gives the fluid a path of less resistance to follow other than trying to angle the plow. Also when the crossover is damaged the plow will not hold it's angle and at times can easily be angled by hand when hoses are hooked to the pump.

I would start with the simple things first.

Make sure everything is connected properly.

Make sure you have power coming out to the coils.

Once you are sure you have power at the coils, make sure they are working by checking for magnetism.

If all these things check out and it is still not working correctly, then it is time to move onto the other possible causes.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Id say it either the couplers. Or its the power angle ram. You could take a picture looking straight on at the truck may also help for us to see if theres anything were obviously missing


----------

